# What grade were your frozen embryos?



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi all,

Just had first failed fresh ICSI cycle, we are heartbroken and feeling a little lost...

We had 14 eggs collected, 13 could be ICSI'd and 9 fertilised. I had the best, grade 5ba transferred on day 5 and all were still going on day 6, they discarded all too poor to freeze and we had 2 day 6 grade 3bb blasts frozen and we are planning to take a break fro things to recuperate and we will then look at FET. 

When we went for our OTD at the clinic this morning we briefly discussed this and it has got my mind thinking...I have limited knowledge with embryo grading but know these aren't top quality and may not survive the thawing process but I wanted to know if anyone had success with thawing and did that go in to a BFP and a viable pregnancy? They have said they would thaw both and maybe transfer 1, maybe both but if both survive I would want them to both be transferred as I couldn't bear discarding one if it had a chance! 

Thank you, any advice greatly appreciated! 

X


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi there,

I know what it feels like when a cycle fails - you are so down and your confidence somewhere on the floor. It's tough to pick yourself back up and get geared up to trying again. We had 2 frozen embryos - our clinic used a different system and ours were graded as 2 (1 being the best) - and one of these became our beautiful daughter. When she was transferred she was a tiny 4 cells. We had the amazing help of a 32 year old egg donor so with your age and the fact that you have blasts gives you an even better chance of success. One of my friends is now nearly 30 weeks pregnant with a single embryo which had been in the freezer for a few weeks shy of 10 years. That really is a story which should inspire you! 

Good luck because frozen cycles really aren't second best - they can and do work

Caroline


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for your reply Caroline.

You are right I shouldn't be looking as my frozen embies as 2nd best, I will keep my fingers crossed for thawing and wait until I am in the right frame of mind to go ahead. Thank you for giving me some inspiration in the meantime!


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Don't feel bad about feeling negative. I only had my FET because I couldn't have a cycle with a new donor while I had frozen embryos. I signed on the waiting list again and had told DH and the consultant that we were going to have immune testing done too. I had not one ounce of confidence in a FET working, but fortunately I was proved very wrong! My BFP was the best Xmas present I have ever had. I now know lots of 'frozen' babies and their ecstatic parents. Having blasts really does increase your chances of success too so I hope that you will be another lady who can laugh at their little ones love of all things cold in the future. Hannah is forever in the freezer picking up ice-cubes and if she had her way she would live on icecream. I hope she doesn't want to take up skiing because I am rubbish at it!

The other major plus is that a FET is much easier physically and mentally

I hope that it works out for you too!

Caroline


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Daydreamer88
I am so sorry about your BFN.      Please don't write off your frozen embryos, however.  I had three frosties for my FET - one four cell and two 5/6 cells. On FET transfer day, after the thaw and time to start dividing again, two of the embies, according to the embryologist, "had technically not survived the thaw" and the third was "doing nothing".  Two were down to 2 cells and the third was just one cell. I had them all put back anyway as I did not want them disposed of but I think the staff thought I was mad.  However, to everyone's amazement, I got a BFP and I now have my beautiful little DS as a result.  

Hang on in there - FET can and does work, and these little frosties can be real little fighters.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you ladies  

Your stories have given me some hope for my little frozen embies and I have now regained my strength and positivity about carrying on! Ellie your story is just amazing, what a little miracle! If mine survive the thaw I will be adamant to have them put back like you were!

I am praying with all I have that my story has a happy ending just like both of yours did!  

Thanks again for sharing your inspiring stories!

xxx


----------

